# Open Positions for this upcoming season in NJ & NY



## XtremeSnowPros (Aug 26, 2009)

Xtreme Snow Pros is growing and has many open seasonal positions for this upcoming winter season. We are looking for drivers, sidewalk team leaders, operators and snow commanders. We pay both a seasonal guarantee plus a very competitive hourly wage. We offer industry leading training as well as the latest equipment.

We are also looking for local service providers in the Northern NJ lower NY state area that are looking to work for a quality contractor. We will use you on every storm and provide you with a dedicated route.

All applicants should visit our jobs page on our website and fill out an online application.

http://www.xtremesnowpros.com/jobs/

Thank You!


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

how can you possibly pay a seasonal guarantee when you don't know how much snow is coming, you will be out of business so quick , good luck


----------



## XtremeSnowPros (Aug 26, 2009)

snoway63;1642190 said:


> how can you possibly pay a seasonal guarantee when you don't know how much snow is coming, you will be out of business so quick , good luck


Hello and thanks for your concern for our business but we will be fine. We are a snow only business which knows our costs as well as the type of work we sell which has grown at least 20% every season. We do not expect our team members to be on call all season without being compensated for it.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

It's called a season price it's simple a contractor wins a bid on a flat rate for plowing takes his % and subs out the season contract . It's better for bigger conpanys to budget for it


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Anything in the morris county area specifically randolph roxbury chester mine hill morris plains morristown?


----------



## dm5.9 (Dec 23, 2009)

Anything around the paterson/Clifton, passaic county area


----------



## XtremeSnowPros (Aug 26, 2009)

dm5.9;1642578 said:


> Anything around the paterson/Clifton, passaic county area


Yes we have work throughout the area. Please fill out a application @ www.xtremesnowpros.com/jobs


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

Xtreme Snow Pros is a top notch company. Being a sub contractor for the past 7 years I have worked with 3 different companies 2 being "snow only". The past 2 years I have subbed for Chris at xtreme and I have no complaints. We go out every storm and he pays on time. 

If anyone has any questions feel free to pm me.


----------



## SnowClear (Feb 24, 2012)

snoway63;1642190 said:


> how can you possibly pay a seasonal guarantee when you don't know how much snow is coming, you will be out of business so quick , good luck


What XtremeSnowPros is offering works quite well, my compensation structure is similar. Employee and sub retention is far better under this method than just an hourly wage alone.

You should reexamine your position on this compensation structure.


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

Don't worry about these guys going out of business I pass by their yard everyday in north NJ and the equipment they can put on the road is amazing. I live in Hawthorne and they are located up the street from my Emergency Services group in Ridgewood.


----------

